# Posters and stuff



## xy16644 (Nov 10, 2009)

This is gonna sound geeky (who cares!) but does anyone know if you can buy FreeBSD posters and/or T-Shirts from anywhere online? I'm also looking for Beastie the mascot as a stuffed toy. I have searched online but no luck so far...

Can anyone help? :e

Linux has some of these items as does OpenBSD but I can't seem to find any FreeBSD merchandise.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/search?id=iqJmoJWe&mv_pc=6


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 10, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/search?id=iqJmoJWe&mv_pc=6



Thanks!

Any poster ideas?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 10, 2009)

jpeg + kinkos!!!
lol no dude i dont know about the posters.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 11, 2009)

Not mine but i found this:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-advocacy/2008-August/003702.html

And here is the poster:
http://misc.allbsd.de/Poster/beastie_end.pdf

I would get that printed and hang it outside the meeting room for the LLUG with a arrow pointing to the bar labelled FreeBSD has Beer and see how many linux fans I can drink under the table.


----------



## renice (Nov 11, 2009)

Check out stuff at allbsd.de for example:
http://misc.allbsd.de/Poster/


----------

